# overnighting in dover



## eliza (Mar 30, 2006)

someone has suggested it would be unsafe to stay overnight in dover while waiting for the ferry? has anyone done this recently? any tips?


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Mandy and Dave said they have spent the night on the seafront before and we are planning to do just that in September... hopefully they'll read this and be able to comment.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I understand from previous Postings thatr Overnighting at Marine Parade is permitted and is safe. I have that bntention at the end of the month. I'me sure one of the Members has published a map of where to park but sorry I can't remember who! :roll:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Here's Peejay's map:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?set _albumName=PJ_MapsandSigns&id=doverparking&op=modload&name=Photo_Gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php

G


----------



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

Have stayed on Marine Parade overnighting along with a few other vans it is permitted and the occasional local police patrol passes during the night, would reccomend it.

Wendy&Dick


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Dover*

Don't tell everyone! I want some room when I go in July!

Seriously though, we stayed there last year and it was excellent. Obviously we are staying again in July.

Dennis


----------



## captainking (Jun 16, 2005)

We stopped overnight in the last carpark before reaching the ferry last oct, didn't have any problems except for somone waking us up talking in the frezzing cold on their mobile for an hour in the middle of the car park.

will be catching the early morning ferry again in July hope we have a lucky parking time again.

Captainking


----------



## 94989 (May 1, 2005)

I stayed on the sea front 3 weeks ago and it was a kind policeman who directed me and told me it was safe to do so. I was then joined by 4 other Motorhomers.


----------



## 97051 (Dec 27, 2005)

Sounds like a safe place to me , listening to those comments , I will definatley be trying it later in year ,


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Stayed on Marine Parade a couple of times now, no problems.
Will be doing the same in july. :wink:


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

and there's always good ole tesco, a couple of miles out of town just off the A2, view's pretty rubbixh but there's always the loo and fresh milk before you leave.

8)


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

We are going Norfolkline 24th July so will stay over at Marine Parade now you have all informed us.

Thanks everyone as we would have paid for a campsite otherwise.


Is there a restriction on time that you arrive at the carpark???

Our ferry goes at 8ish in the morning.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi chrisgog

Marine Parade is just a road, very wide with ample parking either side.

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.s...&mapp=newmap.srf&searchp=newsearch.srf&dn=727

Do not try to enter into marine parade coming from the ferry terminal direction, you need to go past this because of a width restriction. You might get through depending on your width.
I seem to remember you go to the next lights or roundabout and turn left.
You will need to go back the same way the next morning.
Their is plenty of room to turn on marine parade, even for a U turn.
Looking at the above map, you need to use *Wel Road* to get *onto* and *exit* Marine Parade.
Hope this helps.


----------



## eliza (Mar 30, 2006)

thanks every one thats really helpful :lol:


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Very helpful Frank. Look forward to our trip in July now.
Thanks


----------



## 101701 (Nov 7, 2006)

we have stayed about four times on the last car park by the mini roundabout, never had a problem just payed the parking, loads of other motorhomes aswell so must be ok,good luck


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

I'm a bit concerned about parking on Marine Parade next week.
We parked there in July - no problem.
However, I've just read an article in MMM and the writer said he went to Marine Parade and the By-Laws had changed. He then drove off to find a camp site in Ashford.
Does anyone know differently. Has anyone parked there in the last few weeks?
bob


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

As an alternative to Dover you could try going a couple miles north. There is a very nice un- barriered car park directly in front of Walmer Castle. The official residence of the Lord Warden of the Cinque Ports. Idont think you will be bothered by the neighbours, in this case Elizabeth Rex 2 !!
However there is a morning and evening rush hour of dog walkers but they are all very friendly.
For any ex Royal Marines the Deal branch of the RMA is only a short yomp along the sea front. They do special lunch prices for pensioners too!


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

thanks Spacerunner - I'll bear that in mind.
bob


----------

